# beaver pic



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

first beaver guys 2nd day on the line.what do ya think?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice sized 2 year old.

nice job.

xdeano


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

ill second that. i have yet to break the beaver barrier. (not that i have tried to hard). great job keep up the work


----------

